# Pistons "enamored with Bosh"



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Could the Pistons trade up for Bosh?

Chad Ford mentioned the Pistons as a team that could deal with Toronto to take Bosh. My question is this: What could the Pistons possibly offer to the Raptors for that Pick?

Uncle Cliff, Okur, #25, and next years first rounder?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

In the NY Daily News it was saying how Larry Brown wanted to move Rip Hamilton. They certainly have the ammo to move to #4.

Rip, Okur, #25 for #4, + solid roleplayers to even the contracts? Since Rip is a RFA, does anyone know how that's handled for trades? Does he need to be sign/traded, and the extension figure is used for salary? Or is his base salary for next year (3.6million) used?

It certainly would be weird seeing a 50-win team enter the season with 2 talented, teenage 7-footers.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I really hope we don't move rip! I don't like that trade Okurs an up and coming talent, yes I know we might not be able to sign him at years end. Rip played great for us last year I'd be sad to see him go, but in 2 years a front court of darko,ben, and bosh could be scary!


----------



## mbnewman (Jun 18, 2003)

It's interesting to watch how Larry Brown is interpreted by people who don't really have any access to his thoughts. Brown is obviously a powerful, well-respected guy. I have a feeling that people are assumning that because he's powerful that that means that he wants to rip up this team. I don't get that that's accurate. Why isn't it just as plausable that Brown chose the Pistons because of the mix of the team, and because of our getting the #2 and because Joe D. is running the show, and has built this team with a very manageable cap situtation.


The Pistons, like every other team, are looking to improve. If we can pick up Bosh for extra players, great. But we've got Darko coming in, and Darko plays the same positions that Bosh does, except Darko is taller, has a bigger wing span, is a better athlete, and is, reputedly more versitile than Bosh. So why trade a borderline all-star 2 guard with RIP's credentials for a player like Bosh who plays a position where we're already talented and deep? 

RIP is unlikely to be traded, especially for a draft pick. With the dearth of great mid-range shooters in the NBA, RIP is especially valuable. He also played very well in the playoffs, and in particular against Philly. So, I doubt these rumors have any foundation, anymore than the "Brown is pushing for Melo" rumors given the development of Prince.

With our team, all I want is to pick up another guard, or settle on Chucky as our primary backup to Billups (with Prince as RIP's backup, and/or the #25 getting some minutes). If we can upgrade Cliff to a player like Juwan Howard, great. Otherwise, lets make sure we keep our cap flexibility so we can resign Okur next year.


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> In the NY Daily News it was saying how Larry Brown wanted to move Rip Hamilton. They certainly have the ammo to move to #4.
> 
> Rip, Okur, #25 for #4, + solid roleplayers to even the contracts? Since Rip is a RFA, does anyone know how that's handled for trades? Does he need to be sign/traded, and the extension figure is used for salary? Or is his base salary for next year (3.6million) used?
> ...


I too think that would be too high a price to pay. If Okur was in the draft this season, he would be a lotto pick. I think him and two first rounders might actually do it. His salary is very low too, so it wouldn't be hard to get the cap issues worked out.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

From the NY Daily News:



> Why is Larry Brown trying to trade half his team?
> 
> Because he's only been on the job as Pistons coach three weeks. If it were a full month, he'd be looking to deal everyone, and team president Joe Dumars, too.
> 
> Brown wants to unload Richard Hamilton, Corliss Williamson and Chucky Atkins. Miami has an interest in Hamilton, a restricted free agent this summer. Perhaps because he has looked at tapes and seen that he has inherited an overachieving team without a bona fide scorer, Brown is also pushing for Dumars to take Carmelo Anthony at No 2. But Dumars holds more power than team owner Bill Davidson, and has been sold on Darko Milicic since he watched the Serbian big man work out at John Jay College during the Eastern Conference finals.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmmy_James</b>!
> I too think that would be too high a price to pay. If Okur was in the draft this season, he would be a lotto pick. I think him and two first rounders might actually do it. His salary is very low too, so it wouldn't be hard to get the cap issues worked out.


I'm not talking just salary filler on the side of the Raptors though, so if you thought I meant that I wasn't clear enough. On just a guess, I think Alvin Williams would be a nice Larry Brown type of player. Williams/Billups isn't too undersized of a backcourt, and Billups might play even better not worrying as much about being a PG.

But it was just an example of what the Raptors would look for, if the Pistons really were serious about moving up to #4. Something along the lines of Atkins/Rip/Okur/25 for JYD/Alvin Williams/MoPete/4 (I didn't check the salarys at all, I'm sure it's off by a little). JYD, Williams, and MoPete all fit in as fairly effective offensively, while being good defensively, roleplayers.

As for Bosh and Milicic being redundant? I don't think so, really... longterm, Bosh and Milicic would be a very scary, 4/5 for anyone to go against. Both 7-foot (well, Bosh is roughly 7 foot) with long arms, and ability to score around the basket and shoot midrange. And Detroit would have the talent to work both of them in slowly.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Pistons are not enamored with Bosh so much that they will trade Rip, Okur, #25, and future picks or any other combination of those things. There is no way Rip is getting traded unless it is to bring in a much bigger name i.e. T-Mac, Duncan. Joe D. is running things not Larry Brown.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I liked the hiring at first but now I might be changing my mind. I mean, who does Larry Brown think he is? This is Joe's team--shut up and do the coaching. Let Joe and Joe only decide who to trade and who to get.

Anyway, my proposal:
Pick #25
Corliss Williamson
Future Milwaukee pick (via Denver)
Cliff (for veteran leadership)
Future Detroit pick

For Pick #4

That could be tempting for a rebuild team like the Raptors.

Down the road, that'd give us:
PG: Billups / Atkins (or pick)
SG: Hamilton / Pick
SF: FA (trade) / Tayshaun
PF: Wallace / Bosh
C: Darko / Memo

Not next year, but a while from now...That team could be real good.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Anyway, my proposal:
> Pick #25
> Corliss Williamson
> ...


Why would they ever go for that over the Knicks deal, which from what I've read in the NY papers is on the table for Toronto?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

#2 for #4


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If you did that in a couple years youd have a deadly lineup
Billups
Rip
Darko
Bosh
Wallace


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

So does this mean that Detroit would be Camelo and then trade rip for the 4th pick?


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I think if Brown wanted to move Rip for the 4th pick, the deal woul be like this Hamliton, 25th pick for Mopete and 4th pick.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

> I think if Brown wanted to move Rip for the 4th pick, the deal woul be like this Hamliton, 25th pick for Mopete and 4th pick.


I wish, we'd be destroying the Raptors in that trade...


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

I really hope Dumars doesn't trade away Rip so he can draft Bosh. If the Pistons want another big guy, then they can just wait and draft David West or Brian Cook at #25. Either of those two could step in right away and contribute while Bosh, who has more potential than both those two, is very raw and it would take some time for him to develop.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anybody know how close if it is at all to actually happeneing?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Does anybody know how close if it is at all to actually happeneing?


I doubt they're actually talking about it. It's just based on what Joe Dumars has said about Bosh, and the quote that Larry Brown is looking to move Rip Hamilton.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Get used to it piston fans...Brown likes to change his roster more than he likes to change jobs. He has Zero patients


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think we have little to wotrry about. Rip will be a bargain and is one of the up and coming guards in this league. I'm 99% sure Joe D. is not trading Rip for an unproven player. That article also says Joe D. has more power than Bill Davidson so I doubt it's going down. But this isn't the way I want to see the Larry Brown regime start off.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Brown may like to change his roster but nothing happens without going through Joe Dumars first which is why I doubt Rip goes anywhere.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> #2 for #4


sounds good to me


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> I really hope Dumars doesn't trade away Rip so he can draft Bosh. If the Pistons want another big guy, then they can just wait and draft David West or Brian Cook at #25. Either of those two could step in right away and contribute while Bosh, who has more potential than both those two, is very raw and it would take some time for him to develop.


I don't think Cook or West are near as good a shooter from the outside as Bosh.


----------



## Baroo (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mbnewman</b>!
> It's interesting to watch how Larry Brown is interpreted by people who don't really have any access to his thoughts. Brown is obviously a powerful, well-respected guy. I have a feeling that people are assumning that because he's powerful that that means that he wants to rip up this team. I don't get that that's accurate. Why isn't it just as plausable that Brown chose the Pistons because of the mix of the team, and because of our getting the #2 and because Joe D. is running the show, and has built this team with a very manageable cap situtation.
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Baroo (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> I really hope Dumars doesn't trade away Rip so he can draft Bosh. If the Pistons want another big guy, then they can just wait and draft David West or Brian Cook at #25. Either of those two could step in right away and contribute while Bosh, who has more potential than both those two, is very raw and it would take some time for him to develop.



After watching Brian Cook for 4 years in the Big Ten, I'm of the opinion that he's a bust waiting to happen. Too soft and I'd be shocked if he went higher than the 20-22 area.


----------



## Baroo (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I think we have little to wotrry about. Rip will be a bargain and is one of the up and coming guards in this league. I'm 99% sure Joe D. is not trading Rip for an unproven player. That article also says Joe D. has more power than Bill Davidson so I doubt it's going down. But this isn't the way I want to see the Larry Brown regime start off.


What article? How does Joe D. have more power than a maniacal owner?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> If you did that in a couple years youd have a deadly lineup
> Billups
> Rip
> ...


Oh yeah, without a doubt that would be a steal. What a crazy front court.

-Petey


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Petey,

Is the IN-and-Out burger a Real place?


I remember it from the Big Lebowski, I just thought it was fictional though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Baroo</b>!
> 
> 
> What article? How does Joe D. have more power than a maniacal owner?


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...41p-85719c.html

Why is Larry Brown trying to trade half his team?

Because he's only been on the job as Pistons coach three weeks. If it were a full month, he'd be looking to deal everyone, and team president Joe Dumars, too.

Brown wants to unload Richard Hamilton, Corliss Williamson and Chucky Atkins. Miami has an interest in Hamilton, a restricted free agent this summer. Perhaps because he has looked at tapes and seen that he has inherited an overachieving team without a bona fide scorer, Brown is also pushing for Dumars to take Carmelo Anthony at No 2. But Dumars holds more power than team owner Bill Davidson, and has been sold on Darko Milicic since he watched the Serbian big man work out at John Jay College during the Eastern Conference finals.

------------------------------------------------

I have no idea how he has more power than Bill especially considering that Joe wanted to keep Carlisle and that didn't happen, but that's what the article says. Everyone wanted to post the part about Rip leaving but not the rest. Joe D. is making the personnel decisions and I don't think there is anyway he is letting Rip walk.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Brown is obviously known as a guy who's a trader, but it seems like he'd be willing to wait and see for just a little while how the pieces fit together.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

how many picks out of a draft become a star. Or decent starters even. To say that Bosh will be a starter in a few years is an assumption. He may be a superstar, or he may be in the NBDL. Why trade for something they already have with the no. 2 pick. Why would they trade their starting SG and leave a huge hole in the back court. 

Rip earns decent cash, and is a great player, on both ends of the floor. Pistons have Drako, if they think Bosh is their superstar then draft Bosh, if they want Carmelo then draft Carmelo. They are drafting Drako for a reason. To complete their puzzle. They dont need anything else. IF he turns out to be the player they wanted, they will have their scoring, especially if prince comes along too.


----------



## Baroo (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...41p-85719c.html
> ...



I'd love to know where this guy is getting his information from. He sounds like he's just making it up as he goes along. I love Joe D., but there's absolutely no way he has more power over the damn owner of the team. That's just plain stupid.

I tried to find that article with the link, but it just took me to the main page. So I searched around and saw another article that was written by their "NBA editor" who did our draft preview and still had Rodney White on the team. Not sure how much credibility I can put in their reporting.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Rip earns decent cash, and is a great player, on both ends of the floor.


First of all this is a ridiculous statement because Rip is a horrible defender. Nevertheless, I wouldn't trade him in a package for the #4 pick.


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all this is a ridiculous statement because Rip is a horrible defender. Nevertheless, I wouldn't trade him in a package for the #4 pick.


Rip is much improved on the defensive end. If you watched him check Iverson in the Phily series there is no way you could say that he is a horrible defender.
He can not check people in the post because he is not strong enough. I can't remember this being a problem though.
His so fast that he can cheat to make steals & get around picks.
I hope he is not traded!


----------



## Kid04 (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't see how you can figure Rip is a horrible defender, they were many times in the regular season and playoffs that he would make a breakaway steal for an easy 2

That i remember, i dont remember any 2 blowing up the Pistons this season, earlier in the year, in January I believe, when the Pistons played the 76ers, they held Iverson to 5 points, Rip was guarding him then

I hope the Pistons do not trade away Hamilton, who is a proven scorer and still young enough to develop more to his game


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> how many picks out of a draft become a star. Or decent starters even. To say that Bosh will be a starter in a few years is an assumption. He may be a superstar, or he may be in the NBDL. Why trade for something they already have with the no. 2 pick. Why would they trade their starting SG and leave a huge hole in the back court.


Ummm there are usally quite a few "decent starters" and a couple stars in each draft lets take the 96 draft that has given people a chance to grow into the players there are now we have
Allen Iverson,Shareef Abdur-Rahim,Stephon Marbury,Ray Allen,Antoine Walker,Kerry Kittles,Kobe Bryant,Predrag Stojakovic,Steve Nash,Jermaine O'Neal,Zydrunas Ilgauskas, to say theres not many "decent starters" is a bit of a reach, but there are always flops.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I do like Bosh, but I'm really hesitant at the thought of giving up Rip Hamilton. I don't think I would do it. Let Darko be the guy that is our potential superstar. Unless we can get Bosh with a package not including Rip, Chauncey, or Ben.


----------



## Pistons! (Jun 15, 2003)

Did anyone realize how much of a logjam that would create?
It's highly unlikely that Darko is playing SF for the Pistons..

So, if we get #4, we draft 2 PF's??? Yeah, I would love Bosh on this team, but it would create a logjam between Darko/Bosh/Ben/Okur.

And I believe we are going after Maggette as our SF as the future, with Prince getting some serious minutes off the bench as the primary backup to Rip and Corey...so minutes won't be a problem for Prince.


----------



## Kid04 (Jun 23, 2003)

Maggette? Where did you hear that? I may just have missed something, but i did't know JD was going after Maggette


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I agree Magety-who....give me a brake.Why would you look for someone like prince...give me a break


----------



## Pistons! (Jun 15, 2003)

*WHAT?*

None of you heard anything about Maggette???

I know a ton of Piston fans were pulling for Joe to go after him-then I was watching an interview with Drew Sharp and he said he thinks we may go after Maggette. Its probably just a pipedream, but whatever.

And don't worry about Prince, he will get a ton of minutes next season if he doesn't start. He can be the backup to Rip and whichever SF we get, unless Tayshuan beats him out for the starting job.

LOL PisonsFAN81...Do you even know who Corey Maggette is? When you have a chance to get a player like him, you jump all over it. And no, he isn't exactly like Prince.

Give me a break.


----------



## Bruno the Questionable (May 28, 2002)

The Maggette thing is merely a speculation Piston fans have been making for a while.There is nothing I know of to corroberate that Joe is actively seeking him out.I don't think the Pistons will rip up their roster for Bosh no matter how good Joe thinks he is.There just isn't enough room for him behind Wallace,Milicic,Okur,Robinson and Williamson.And we're speculating trading Hamilton for him?Our most consistant shooter?Rediculous.Don't forget that Rip was so stone cold consistant throughout his first playoffs,averaging over 22 ppg (he averaged 19.7 in the regular season).Also,I think Joe's going to keep Larry's suggestions (and suggestions are all they can be here) at arms length until at least training camp,when he can truely evaluate what he has.


----------



## Pistons! (Jun 15, 2003)

*Agreed*

Yea, the whole Maggette thing probably is just specualtion. I was just suprised Drew Sharp mentioned him as one of Joe's possible targets. But yeah, i agree, it probably would never happen. But I can still hope


----------



## Baroo (May 27, 2003)

I've heard about Joe possibly going after Maggette a few times now. My question is, can he continue to improve like he did last year on a new team?


----------



## Pistons! (Jun 15, 2003)

*Maggette*

Joe has a reputation of finding players on the verge of breaking out--and Maggette would be no different. This guy is gonna be a star. No doubt about it. Unless that Duke curse screws him:sigh:


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bruno the Questionable</b>!
> The Maggette thing is merely a speculation Piston fans have been making for a while.There is nothing I know of to corroberate that Joe is actively seeking him out.I don't think the Pistons will rip up their roster for Bosh no matter how good Joe thinks he is.There just isn't enough room for him behind Wallace,Milicic,Okur,Robinson and Williamson.And we're speculating trading Hamilton for him?Our most consistant shooter?Rediculous.Don't forget that Rip was so stone cold consistant throughout his first playoffs,averaging over 22 ppg (he averaged 19.7 in the regular season).Also,I think Joe's going to keep Larry's suggestions (and suggestions are all they can be here) at arms length until at least training camp,when he can truely evaluate what he has.


I don't think anyone here actually believes we would go after Bosh. I simply started the thread as a "what would it take to get this high in the draft" discussion.


----------

